# Roma Open 2011



## Pro94 (May 8, 2011)

2 new ERs at Roma Open 2011:
Giovanni contardi 3x3 avg: 8.54 - 8.08, 9.03, 8.52, (10.22), (7.63NR) = 8.54
Giovanni Contardi 4x4 avg: 36.26 

Other NR:
4x4 single: Giovanni Contardi, 34.40, and then 33.90 in the same avg
4x4 BLD: Fabrizio Cirnigliaro, 9:04
6x6: Max Iovane 6x6 NR Avg 2:49 , Single 2:36

also Giovanni got a 9.91 avg. in the first round

now 4x4 final


----------



## TanLaiChen (May 8, 2011)

congraz to Giovanni Contardi....


----------



## superduperabner (May 8, 2011)

Giovanni owning. Congrats!


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 8, 2011)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?!

Why does this thread only have 2 comments on Contardi's 8.54 and 36.26 averages?

That's ****ing amazing.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 8, 2011)

NICE! Can't wait for video!


----------



## Anthony (May 9, 2011)

MINCHIA E FACHILE, GIO!! 
**** yeahhh


----------



## Shortey (May 9, 2011)

wow  im speechless :O
that's crazy. i knew contardi is fast, but i didnt know he was THAT fast!


----------



## Pro94 (May 9, 2011)

Results are up
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=RomaOpen2011&allResults=1#333


----------

